# upper/lower split advice



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

When i start my next muscle gaining phase (dont want to call it bulking) i am going to follow an upper and lower body split, 1 set to failure per exercise and training every other day.

Which of these would be a better layout in your opinions for max gains, here are 2 example upper days...

1. rest pause sets

decline bench

clean and press

dips

deadlift

pull ups

drop sets

incline dumbel press

lateral raise

skullcrushers

bent over row

bent lateral raise

2. decline bench RP (rest pause)

incline dumbel press DS (drop set)

clean and press RP

lateral raise DS

dips RP

skullcrushers DS

deadlift RP

bent over row DS

pull ups RP

bent lateral raise DS


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

dont want advice on other routines, cheers


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

bumpppp


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

1 Why dont you do week 1 workout 1 and week 2 workout 2?

2 Is that all your upper body routine?youre missing eg bis

3 Ive found hard to lift max in a day 0f 2 big muscles group training,you lift your max on bench press but later on can you lift max for your back? like deads or bar rows??

4 Drop sets and rest pause sets are excellent for muscle growth but IMO are good for 2 months more than that you get joints pain,injuries and possible ovetraining,you need after 2 months to go back to straight sets with reps 10-15 and then back to drop sets.

5 Im not a fun of upperdown body splits too many muscles groups too many exercises to do.IMO this split is good if you do another sport and use weights as a complimentary training.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Upper

Bench 4 x 6-8

Bent over row 4 x 6-8

Military press 3 x 8

Chin/pulldown 3 x 8

Bicep exercise 2 x 8

Tricep exercise 2 x 8

Lower

Squat 5 x 5

Sldl 5 x 5

legpress 3 x 10

calve exercise 3 x 10

remember your hitting each muscle group 2 x week so dont need a massive volume each workout. keep intensity high and add weight each week and its simple :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> When i start my next muscle gaining phase (dont want to call it bulking) i am going to follow an upper and lower body split, 1 set to failure per exercise and training every other day.
> 
> Which of these would be a better layout in your opinions for max gains, here are 2 example upper days...
> 
> ...


Neither are great TBH. growing lad is right - his routine looks alot more solid.

You should order exercises with highest skill first, then largest moves with largest muscle groups down to isolation or machines last.

I really dont think clean and press is a very good exercise for drop sets or rest pause. I know you don't want advice on other routines but you need it by the looks of things.

M


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm i know the example i gave is similar to one of Cons routines he wrote down and the explanations he gave seemed pretty sound and it works well for him.

What i couldnt decide on was doing all the rest pauses together then going other each body part again with drop sets (more for pump/blood volume which does aid muscle gains), or, keeping musce groups together as in the 2nd example


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> 1 Why dont you do week 1 workout 1 and week 2 workout 2?
> 
> *this could be a good idea unless i get an explanation from someone saying one is better thasn the other*
> 
> ...


*And in my opinion this routine is best for most mass gains at my stage *  * I enjoy training parts together and hate doing any more than 2 exercises for 1 body part (except legs or back), feels pointless for me.*

*Thanks for your time though mate.*


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

hi mate this is what I am trying at the minute. Can't tell you how well it is gonna work cos I have only just started it this week. I have been reading all my Mike Mentzer books and decided to give this a try. Might not be as often training as you are after as is only training twice a week but I want to see what my gains are like with more recover. Here is what I am trying. Each rep is done in the heavy duty style 4 up 2 second contraction 4 seconds down. Each week I will try a different intensity technique eg static hold rest pause negatives ect on a different exercise each week. if no intensity technique is used then will be just 1 set to failure.

Monday

incline hammer press

upright rows

dips

calve raises

Thursday

leg press

deads

rev grip pulldowns

hammer curls

Every now and then I will drop dips or curls as my arms grow easy like yourself


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

iv been having great gains on my upper lower split ever since i stopped trying to emulate pro's routines!

seriously getting the pump and all that rubbish is BS, lift heavy **** weights in a progressive manner and be consistant with nutrition training and rest and you'll grow. forget all the drop sets and aim to get stronger.

just try the routine i put out for a month, the worst that happens is youve lost a month, but maybe you'll find that youl get stronger and progress more than ever.... (you will  )


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

your routine does look good mate. If i were gona try it though i would replace the bicep and tricep exercises with deads and decline bench and change flat bench for an incline movement.

You reckon its best just doing straight sets to failure and leaving out intensity techniques such as rest pauses?


----------

